# driveshaft bearing noise



## kbennylrman (Feb 5, 2010)

hi all,

I have a bearing type noise coming from the front of my 2005 dci x trail. it has been present for a few years although has got worse the last few weeks and appears to be coming from around the drivers feet area although its hard to pin point it. wheel bearings seem fine although the noise is worse when I go round a left hand corner ie load is on the drivers wheel/side.
any help much appreciated


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Could possibly be a worn CV joint.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I've heard of a lot of wheel bearing issues with the Xtrails and wouldn't be surprised if that's your problem.


----------

